# -In progress- custom wing pics



## se_nismo (Sep 17, 2002)

What do you guys think???? Throw me some opinions guys. Thanks Rate it (the wing only obviously) Worst(1-10)Best


----------



## Gump (Jan 30, 2003)

I know someone who is selling a stock se-r spoiler.


----------



## the don 1600 (Dec 24, 2002)

i think its a little too big unless ur running turbo and can actually put it to good use. but i think it will still look nice at the end . either way i give it a 6.5


----------



## OddyseusDSM (Mar 19, 2003)

I don't know but if you were to get a stock spoiler to a 1g DSM ('90-'94) it might work better, you might have to shorten or lengthen the middle piece but it would look clean i would think, it might also not hang out like that but will have the same design your looking for. I think the '92-'94 might work best in this case and it will take some fab. work, but it doesn't seem as if your to scared of that  .

O, the rating.....I give it a 7, it's different and I would like to see a finished one


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

its a bit far out...
and please get rid of just the REAR rims.. and fill it in with some front ones......

but I like...  7.0


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

it looks like it sticks out a bit far, i give it a 6


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

No sir, I don't like it. I like the rims though, just get two more.


----------



## se_nismo (Sep 17, 2002)

Isn't it obvious the car itself isn't done? Comments on WING only please. I have a full set of those Volk TE37's, just saving the tires. Rears are ready to be replaced.

If you don't believe me, here is an old pic of my car.










Thanks for the replies guys, keep 'em comin. Feedback is appreciated.


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

whew good 

but damn ur car looks sweet..... what is that an Xenon kit? Gives the B13 an SeXy figure 

but the wing... I still say shorten it a tad bit... but looks great


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

I've done 5 paint jobs on cars, with extensive bodywork as well as some major modifications on all of them, I assure you, I can tell when a car is finished or not.  I was merely stating that I don't like the wing, and I was defending your choice of rims, and BTW, you have one of the sharpest B13's I've ever seen, definately in my top 5. Very clean, not ricey or gaudy at all. I liked your old wing. Are you going to paint the car yourself? If so what are you shooting?


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2003)

Man that old pic of your car is slammin damm nice ,btw what kind of kit is on that it's fuckin sharp . I wouldent have changed a thing....... sweet ride


----------



## blueboost (Jul 25, 2002)

i agree with these guys man thats one sweet B13.. I applaud your efforts on your wing... let me look at it again...

*comes back to typin the reply*

it could be good if you do it good. don't rice that car out man (not saying you are, just don't start) cause it is so clean and the direction you are heading with those SWEET rims and GREAT bodykit.. it is very nice.. I give the unfinished wing a 7. keep us updated with pics.. at least a finished one when you get it!


----------



## eugenefl (Apr 3, 2003)

*7.5*

I like it. It reminds me of the 1988-89ish Saleen spoiler.










(The Saleen spoiler had an air gap in it whereas se_nismo's is flush mounted.) I think the first picture does it the best justice. All of the other pictures make it look a little bit long which it may very well be just a tad long. Otherwise, I think it is very nice, will be clean once complete, and not crazy like some of the other stuff out on the market. For the custom effort and flush mount, I give it one and a half thumbs up and a rating of about 7.5 - 8. I'd like to see finished pics.


----------



## Zexel (May 15, 2002)

The wing/spoiler/fin, whatever you want to call it, could look a little better. If you don't mind a few comments?

1. Not as long.
2. Line up the space between the trunk part, and quarter panel part. See what I mean? If not I'll copy and repaste the picture with a circle around my "vision".

Other than that I like it. Never seen one like it, it's definately different. And you know I like your car. Good luck with the finishing of your car. I rate it a 7, but with a little shortening and straightening, definately a 9.


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

BTW, what color paint is that? It's got nice depth, if I get around to painting my car I'd like to do a color like that with several coats of clear wet sanded between coats so it's like glass when done. I love that front end, I want to do the Stillen front end, maybe the whole kit, only kit that I like the sides of.


----------



## se_nismo (Sep 17, 2002)

The reason why the separate outside edges of the wing don't line up are because none of it is even mounted yet. I just set everything on the car to give you guys an idea of how its gonna look. Otherwise expect it to fit perfectly when im done . Again, thanks for the comments.  

Heres another old pic w/ the tsuru headlights.


----------



## kaotekXe (Nov 14, 2002)

i like the wing. atleast the way its coming out. i also like the car alot. is that the xenon kit. back to the story i give it a 9.


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Reminds me of the Aerogear spoiler that was supposed to go on Sean's car, although the consensus was to not put it on. Your wing is going to be very different from the norm, and that's a good thing. Can't wait to see the finished product.


----------



## kaotekXe (Nov 14, 2002)

have you finished the wing project. i would love to see the pics.


----------



## crazy4myb14 (Jan 20, 2003)

that's clean lookin man. ive seen a wing like that on a yellow classic and it looks clean.

Ben


----------



## BikerFry (Jul 31, 2003)

Call it the engineer in me but I've never understood the "big spoiler on a front-loader" fad. Seems to me that all it's gonna do, if anything, is cause flow seperation and thus increased drag, making your car slower. If it does make any downforce it would just make your handling worse. It'd mess up your "weight" balance under speed. FWD cars have more traction available for turning in the back to begin with so if you were to increase downforce in the back you'd be making the difference in traction between the back and front even worse, making understeer a bigger problem than it already is for a front driver. If it were me, I might put a very small spoiler across the back that might trip the flow from turbulent to laminar (smooth) making less drag and thus the car quicker. Of course, the sentra is a very well built machine, so I can't argue with you trying (and succeeding I might add) in making an excellent machine look excellent. I guess I just got a thing against ricey spoilers. Ground effects and light kits and even the rims look real nice though, even if I am biased towards letting form follow function...


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

^^^ What he said. Definitely a no-no on the wing.


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

What if he doesn't want functionality.....

there are 3 different kinds of cars in my opinion...

- Go car.... (drag racing.. auto X.. rally  ) anything race
- Show car
- Show and go car... which isn't very practical in my opinion due to the extra weight because of the show

Now I think the wing looks good.. a bit long.. but once painted it should look really good. But if you are planning on racing or auto-x'ing maybe it was not a very practical idea.


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

I used to be a ricer, I'll admit, and wings were something I was so fuckin' crazy about. But now that I've been "healed", I have restored the outside to stock and have been putting money only on the engine. 

I just don't see the wisdom in spending money on the body, unless it was to get rid of rust or something that would help restore the car to its normal shape.


----------

